# Rolex Owners' Club



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

The one everyone hates









://s255.photobucket.com/user/rmcb20...t.com/albums/hh132/rmcb2007/image-4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll add my GMT Master II...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Rolex Explorer II Ref: 16570










:smile:


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

My GMT, let down by the rubbish bracelet inflicted upon us by Rolex. I have sorted the 'cyclops' though :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My pair...

*ROLEX Air-King 14000, cal.3000 27 jewels 1991*










*ROLEX SUBMARINER 14060 cal. 3000 27 jewels, 1997*










I really could do with another link on the Air-King as the bracelet is a wee bit snug.


----------



## Rolexman (Aug 9, 2015)

hello frm lv


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My pair...
> 
> *ROLEX Air-King 14000, cal.3000 27 jewels 1991*


 Nice photo



My pair


----------



## novicetimekeeper (Jul 23, 2015)

I like the bezel on the air king. Reminds me of my datejust bezel which I loved. Sadly both datejusts had to go when I could no longer tell the time without putting my reading glasses on. I miss their understated class 9well not so much the bimetallic which wasn't so understated.

I'd like a white gold sub I think, The blue dial looks good with the white gold.


----------



## AndySpence (Aug 27, 2015)

The 116710, colour matching with Luigi:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

I can now finally join the club.....................................


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

My SeaDwellers;

Handy for all the saturation diving I do










my BLNR;

Handy for all the globe trotting I do










My Red Grape;

Handy for all the high powered business meetings.










As you can imagine, I regularly indulge in all these activities in my role as a tyre fitter


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Pie Pan now given to my Son on his wedding day










The one I kept for myself, this was before I sent it recently for a service










Something unusual for evening wear










The one that is always just ready to go










Ashamed to say I have not got a close up pic of the YM.......then again I want to sell it anyway..........(it's in the middle :biggrin: )










There are a couple of others also........somewhere........in the middle of packing up to move soon, should find them I hope!


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll add my Daytona 116520 with the thin hands and 4130 movement.


----------



## Matthew999 (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is a not very good picture of my 16610LV










And my other sub - please excuse the bezel position!


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

My first Rolex here... took some long consideration. I like the Explorer above, thought an air king was possible... was more drawn to old bubble backs but wasn't sure on the small sizes, thought a datejust might be most sensible... then threw all my considerations out for this 1924 9ct manual wind. With my other watches being round I needed something with corners, and cool to have something a bit obscure.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Now that is lovely, I didn't go quite that far but decided to get a solid gold Rolly........the only type that are affordable to me :laugh:

















Well I think it is classy......


----------



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

As I'm a big fan, here's my collection.










GMT Master II 16710










GMT Master II 116713










Submariner 116610LN










Daytona 116520


----------



## Mr Rogers (Jul 30, 2016)

My 1991 14060 Submariner. Unfortunately, I can't get used to not having a date so will be looking to trade it at some point.












ajdh said:


> As I'm a big fan, here's my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A very nice collection if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## Mr Rogers (Jul 30, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I like it for that very reason. :thumbsup:


 It looks a lot less cluttered but I lost count of the amount of times I looked at it for the date. I guess you don't notice how much you miss something until it's gone. That sounds a bit deep.

I sold this yesterday and had a replacement lined up (1991-16610) but by the time I got the shop I spotted it in, it had gone!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Mr Rogers said:


> It looks a lot less cluttered but I lost count of the amount of times I looked at it for the date. I guess you don't notice how much you miss something until it's gone. That sounds a bit deep.
> 
> I sold this yesterday and had a replacement lined up (1991-16610) but by the time I got the shop I spotted it in, it had gone!


 When that happens to me I always say to myself, it wasn't meant. :yes:


----------



## rbullmore (Aug 10, 2016)

Does any one have an old school 'bubble back' , I was never really a big fan of older model Rolex's but I think bubblebacks are very interesting.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Current one:










Previous:


----------



## Mack51 (Aug 28, 2016)

2005 explorer 2, love this watch


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

apm101 said:


> Current one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why did you go from polar to black? Was it the readability which I hear isn't great on the White. I have the black and love the look of the White but have never tried one.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Padders,

It wasn't a conscious decision to change, but circumstances required the sale of the polar, and I things are now such that I can happily have the black one.

I have really enjoyed, both. With hindsight, I would say that if this was your only Rolex (as it is mine), go Black, as it's somehow more 'Rolex', of that makes sense. If you have, for example, a black-dialled Sub or SD, then go white.


----------



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

I went to a champagne evening at my local agents last night and came home with this. The thing is, I was only drinking orange juice.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I broke my own rule about not owning two of any single brand...


----------



## Valley_JP (Jan 4, 2017)

Here is my 69' Date Just. Just had her serviced including a new bracelet.

I see some people listing their watches as a 'PIE PAN' dial. Can anyone let me know what that means?

Thanks


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Padders said:


> You think Dave?
> 
> I see one Rolex there and 19 Omega Constellations. You're welcome!


 I didn't use Google for the search, which might explain why the results are different. When I tried it, just by typing "pie pan watch dial" (without the quotes) into my browser (I use Chrome, which uses Yahoo for searches), the results were more mixed than yours. Looking at it again, the first 3 lines of results came back with 20 Omegas and 9 Rolex Datejust. So I guess that means either I am wrong (unlikely) or Google is not as good as Yahoo for searches (more likely).

Anyway, I stand by my original statement, and I think Hughlle is wrong. There, I said it... :laughing2dw:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Execpt that pie pan refers to the dial, not bezel.. Give it a search, and then click on a link and read instead of just forming your opinion on a picture. Valley has already shown us 2 date-justs, both with a fluted bezel, but one with pie pan dial, one without. Pie pan has absolutely nothing to do with the outer edge of the bezel as you've stated.


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello I am not up to speed loading pictures on here I have to Rolex GMT 16700 Pepsi which I always wear I also own a 1992 Submariner that my son has borrowed. Ideally I would like a stainless steel Daytona and a stainless steel Rolex Submariner Hulk as you will all be aware it is easier to find rocking horse droppings.


----------



## Cnjm1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Matthew999 said:


> Here is a not very good picture of my 16610LV
> 
> 
> 
> And my other sub - please excuse the bezel position!


 Both the photos look great love the LV

Any Daytona 16520 owners on here?


----------



## Fredamens (Aug 7, 2017)

I have a couple of so called 'super hero's' 116610LV & 116710BLNR. Excuse the bad pics.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

We have a ROLEX Owners Club? :laugh:

I never knew that :tumbleweed:

Some nice piccies there Guys. E N J O Y !


----------



## ChronoJosh (Oct 21, 2017)

Just joined the forum. Rolex are definitely my favorite brand and am lucky enough to have two in the collection now. Look forward to seeing all the other lovely time pieces on here.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

A quick shot of one of mine the 16610.










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattskybeat (Jan 15, 2018)

here is a few of mine


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

It has taken a long time to go anywhere near a Rolex, I didn't like the stigma that went with them. I was lucky enough to handle one for myself and I fell in love with these two.

They cover all the bases for me. I had to sell most of my other watches to get enough funds together, that is the only negative.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

good selection, may have needed some watches to go but theses are like money in the bank , compared to most watches IMO :thumbsup:

deano


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mattskybeat said:


> here is a few of mine


 I'm looking for a 116520 at the moment as a replacement for a 116400 I've just sold. Not sure about the 116500LN..


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Air king 14010


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

A couple of mine, Oyster Royal (1946 I think!) and Oyster Precision, my latest purchase, needing some remedial work.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive waited a long long time! , to be a member of this particular club,

I picked this up, last Monday, and im loving it!

This S.D. 16600, is from 2000.


----------



## stats007 (Apr 25, 2018)

That's very nice. I'm not a fan of the cyclops magnifier on most Submariner variants.

With the likes of Xupes / Mark Worthington advertising watches at 40% over their real sale price the market is a bit of a mess atm.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

It's been a very long journey and I have finally made it my 1996 sub 14060 , but the blue canvas on just untill I find the right strap and the original strap is stored away :thumbs_up:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rolex Explorer II 16570 with tritium lume


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

electorn said:


> It has taken a long time to go anywhere near a Rolex, I didn't like the stigma that went with them. I was lucky enough to handle one for myself and I fell in love with these two.
> 
> They cover all the bases for me. I had to sell most of my other watches to get enough funds together, that is the only negative.


 I'd be happy just with these 2 also. Imo cover wear for everything. Who knows maybe one day


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sea Dweller 16600


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Oldest to youngest

1962 1601 Datejust with 18kt wg bezel










1982 16800 matte dial submariner









1984 16660 gloss dial sea dweller


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

just to add my latest,

deano


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

deano1956 said:


> just to add my latest,
> 
> deano


 Just beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Very happy to be a new member to the club, I collected it from the local AD this morning. Am I tempting fate to say Ive come to journey's end? My new reference 116710LN

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BoWUyfdHGZX/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

deano1956 said:


> just to add my latest,
> 
> deano


 The grey dial is superb


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Oldest to youngest
> 
> 1962 1601 Datejust with 18kt wg bezel
> 
> ...


 The DJ is just about as cool as it gets...


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)

!967 Datejust 1601 with the White Gold Bezel

http://


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

JoT said:


> The grey dial is superb


 Love this. I got the same on dark grey hirsh strap



deano1956 said:


> just to add my latest,
> 
> deano


----------



## Speedy112 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Huhthatguy (Jan 23, 2019)

Speedy112 said:


>


 Really love this one @Speedy112


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Can't afford to join this its becoming the best Gentlemans club in the world and i can't afford the entrance fee!









any tips @BondandBigM wanna swap jobs? I could do with a bit of double bubble, Law pays crap.

You here I can see you in middle temple










and me earning some proper money on the shop floor!


----------



## daveenty (Jan 21, 2019)

As a new joiner I thought I'd post a picture of my current daily. A rather faded (more than I remembered) 16710 .










I've decided that I'm going to try to keep with one watch every calendar month this year. Not sure if that will work or not but this one's been on since January 1st, so I'm doing OK at the moment.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Speedmaster and Oyster Royale


----------



## daveenty (Jan 21, 2019)

Chris 810 said:


> Speedmaster and Oyster Royale


 I don't see an Omega there but do see a rather lovely Rolex Speed *KING. :thumbsup: *

Going back to my post above regarding only wearing 1 watch per month, I'm trying this one out in February: -










16570 Explorer II which, with it's white face, seems appropriate for the weather we have up here at the moment.

I'm now going to explore my way to the newsagents. :biggrin:


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

daveenty said:


> I don't see an Omega there but do see a rather lovely Rolex Speed *KING. :thumbsup: *
> 
> Going back to my post above regarding only wearing 1 watch per month, I'm trying this one out in February: -
> 
> ...


 Oops sorry getting a bit confused in my old age, the one a month thing is a good idea but for me that would be over two years to get through the lot.

As i work away from home i do one a week, and the more delicate vintage pieces at weekends, that works well in about 3 months a rotation.

and i love the 16710










Snap!

i also have the all black and black/red bezel insert which i used to change out rairly regularly using a swiss army pen knife and brute force, not done that for a couple of years though


----------



## daveenty (Jan 21, 2019)

Well, it looks like my 1 watch per month as intimated in my earlier post is not going to be happening in February. 

I've been checking the time on my little Explorer II and it seems to have started gaining a few seconds per day so a service is possibly due. It was last serviced in 2012 though hasn't been worn a great amount since then really. I've not got a timegrapher to test it out though, even if I had, it wouldn't really help as I wouldn't have a clue what I was looking at or how to adjust anything. I don't even have a go-to watchmaker any more as my last one retired, so it's probably going to end up back with Rolex.

I will try to de-magnetize it first, on the off chance that it has become slightly magnetized, though I'm not pinning my hopes on that. I have one more day of testing to get some relatively accurate figures but so far it's been +10, +12, +12 & +10 per day, which is why I'm thinking that a service would be more appropriate.

At least it gives me a chance to wear something else I suppose, just deciding which one now really.


----------



## daveenty (Jan 21, 2019)

A decision has been made:.

This 14060 (not M) from around 1995 is now being worn until my little Explorer is better.










The Explorer II is now booked in for a service next week so hopefully it will be sorted out. Once I get it back, I'll be handing this Sub over as it's also well overdue for a bit of maintenance.


----------



## maker (Oct 28, 2017)

daveenty said:


> I don't see an Omega there but do see a rather lovely Rolex Speed *KING. :thumbsup: *
> 
> Going back to my post above regarding only wearing 1 watch per month, I'm trying this one out in February: -
> 
> ...


 I'm having an exploration day too!

Off to check out some fence posts, oh the excitement. :laugh:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

My Rolex entries.

I loved the Explorer II in photos, I love it in the watch box, I just can't read the dial when I wear it, so it may be off soon. I find the GMT hand draws my eye to it and the cyclops seems to block the dial too much, for me anyway.

Explorer I is versatile, easy going and understated.

The Sea dwellers are just great in there own right - no cyclops wins the day!


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

My 1966 Oyster Precision - one previous owner, my grandfather.


----------



## zapot (Mar 6, 2020)

Should be joining the Rolex owners club in about 2 weeks time - assuming that I can still travel to London!


----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi all newbie here with my latest purchase

https://photos.app.goo.gl/XedSaB4graAgd4TR7


----------



## Nickshangs (Feb 11, 2018)

Can't beat a good old 5 digit seadweller , today wear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Speedy112 said:


> The DJ is just about as cool as it gets...


 second that ! i'm not a huge fan of datejust but this 1601 is a bit special


----------



## Nickshangs (Feb 11, 2018)

On this beautiful sunny day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

After a 14 month wait I should be picking up my new Sub Date from the AD as soon as coronavirus lets me. Looking forward to joining the club!!

I just harassed my AD every 3-4 months. This time I got lucky and he had one available. Don't know if a lot of people higher up the lists are turning them down due to financial instability during the crisis. He seemed to suggest that there are a few coming out from Rolex. Who knows.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Both of mine were inherited.

1970 Precision belonging to my father.



1954 Precision from my great uncle.


----------



## Often Confused (Feb 3, 2021)

Your Uncle's watch is one of the nicest I have ever seen. Simply stunning. When I get full access rights I'll post some photos of my early Rolex watches.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 36mm Ref: 116000


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

1977 (birth year) Date Just


----------



## ScouseJames (Jan 2, 2022)

My DateJust bought in 2019


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Toothbrush (11 mo ago)

These are mine










Second time lucky 








These are mine


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

My Rolex Seadweller 43mm which I bought recently. Having had 3 40mm Rolex watches in the past, I like the slightly larger case.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

My wife bought me this Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust for my 40th birthday in 1998. It's a fabulous watch which has had regular servicing but sadly since I retired it doesn't get the wrist time as nowadays I tend to wear less formal attire. It has a 36 mm case and sits perfectly on my 7" wrist .Its movement is Rolex calibre 3235 which I have to say is extremely accurate.


----------



## Elliebea28 (9 mo ago)

So excited to join the club once mine has been fully serviced before it is posted out


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Elliebea28 said:


> So excited to join the club once mine has been fully serviced before it is posted out


 Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

https://www.fratellowatches.com/when-did-rolex-become-a-luxury-brand/


----------



## Mountainman (2 mo ago)

Newbie, joined yesterday. Some lovely examples on this thread.

Next on my agenda is to understand how to post pics!


----------



## Mountainman (2 mo ago)

Newbie, joined yesterday. Some lovely examples on this thread.

Next on my agenda is to understand how to post pics! 

Let's see if this works ...


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Mountainman said:


> Newbie, joined yesterday. Some lovely examples on this thread.
> 
> Next on my agenda is to understand how to post pics!
> 
> ...


 I think the Sea Dweller looks better without the cyclops and not as recognisable on the wrist so less of a target :thumbsup:


----------

